# Lunar models, are they any good



## kidcury (Jun 26, 2008)

I have just visited the Lunar models website, and they seem to have just about everything covered. The question is are there models any good. They are expensive and you have to buy the interiors seperate which to me seems a rip off. Also im guessing there models are not licenced. However if i was to wait for the licenced models i would probably be 120 by the time i had all the kits i wanted (i dont mind buying ready made models but the same problem applies) there Protius ( Fantastic voyage ) is big and looks ok on the tiny photo they provide , but you have to buy a seperate interior. so anyone who has bought any lunar models i would be gratefull for some feedback. I only wish Moebius did the same range i would be a very broke but very happy man. Kidcury


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, lessee, LM has been around for about a billion years under a couple of different owners, and I think their molds are just about that old. The few LM kits I've built - or tried to build - were extremely difficult, and had lots of flaws and problems. "Advanced modelers only" come to mind. 

I did manage to get my LM Seaview to look decent, but it was a struggle I wouldn't want to repeat.

But I'd have to defer my opinion to anyone who's built an LM kit in the last decade. Have they improved in recent years?


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I have a 2 foot Jupiter that's pretty nice. I built the interior out of scratch!. I have to of the 16" inch Jupiter's with the interior in one of them. And their Resin space pod. They are diffucult to build, but the end result is usually very nice. Vaccuform means you have to cut out viewports, portholes, etc. I hope you have a steady hand if you choose to go that route.


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

I'm surprised their site is still up. Several months ago I read that the owner was going to finish and ship out all orders he had up to that point, and then shut down the buisness. He had tried to find a buyer, but had not been able to sell it. 

Now, that was some months back, the situation may have changed. You could send an email, or call the guy and find out.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

LM is out of business. Their web site might still be up but they are gone. I have bought several of their kits over the years and IMHO most were junk. They may have gotten better with resin casting, but the stuff I bought was crude, full of air bubbles, and not very well done compared to what "mainstream" companies were doing at the same time.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

They are, or were the grand-daddy of sci-fi garage kits. The quality of the kits never advanced far beyond those early years, although there were many improvements with the last owner. Some of the old vacuformed pieces were redone as resin castings, the a quality was generally better than ever, but it's all moot, as LM is currently out-of-business.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I have the Lunar Models _Proteus_, and it's pretty damn accurate as far as the overall shape and proportions go. And it's a nice size at over 15 inches long. The separately sold interior is adequate, but would require a lot of scratchbuilding if you're anal-retentive about being true to the movie. I understand the kit was withdrawn from production for more than a year while a lot of the assembly and fit problems were being corrected. Mine is one of the later issues, and I'd say the build difficulty is about average for mixed-media garage kits. In any case, with Lunar Models no longer in business, if you're trying to find one now, I'd start checking Ebay.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

kidcury said:


> I have just visited the Lunar models website, and they seem to have just about everything covered. The question is are there models any good. They are expensive and you have to buy the interiors seperate which to me seems a rip off. Also im guessing there models are not licenced. However if i was to wait for the licenced models i would probably be 120 by the time i had all the kits i wanted (i dont mind buying ready made models but the same problem applies) there Protius ( Fantastic voyage ) is big and looks ok on the tiny photo they provide , but you have to buy a seperate interior. so anyone who has bought any lunar models i would be gratefull for some feedback. I only wish Moebius did the same range i would be a very broke but very happy man. Kidcury


Kidcury:

Everything everyone has said above about Lunar Models is pretty much true.

They were decent models, but difficult to build. Emphasis on WERE. The company is now closed, and of course their products are not licensed, either. It was great to have kits in those scales available, but by the time you bought the interior, and then purchased some way to light it, you could easily have several hundred dollars into a model that is still very difficult to assemble. A lot of the exterior parts on their models (especially the Jupiter 2 and Spindrift/Flying Sub models) are vacuformed, and while most vacuformed models are fairly thin, they did use fairly thick and rigid plastic, but often it would not line up properly with other components. You could spend weeks getting it into the correct shape. 

Honestly, you are almost better off trying to scratch-build something than take on one of these kits unless you have some scratch-building under yer belt! The interiors did not always line up or fit, so you had to modify stuff there as well. Their casting improved quite a bit over the years, and some of the more recent Jupiter 2 interiors that I laid eyes on were done fairly well to excellent. But, then again, you have always ended up having to shave corners, reshape and resize components and all that. 

Their prices seemed high when you initially looked at them, but these days I have a model kit I put out (a launch pad kit for the 12" jupiter 2) and have learned that it is VERY expensive to manufacture a model kit. My kit looks good when finished, but even with being machine cut, you really have to pay attention to detail to make it look decent. There is no way I could offer it anywhere near the prices that Moebius is selling model kits for, and while it looks great when it's finished, the bottom line is it's just not as easy to assemble as the Moebius kits that are manufactured from realy molds in bulk quantities.

Another thing: I had actually been working with some Lunar models and to be honest it got me OUT of enjoying the hobby for a while due to frustration! 

Working with the latest Moebius models has been SUCH a dream in comparision. Their kits that say "advanced" I can almost put together in my sleep, simply because they are so nicely engeneered! And you get a LOT of detail with their kits, too! 

But the main bit of info to notice is that they are OUT OF BUSINESS! So even if you DO find one on ebay, if it's missing something or has a defective part in the kit, you better be able to figure out how to scratch-build a replacement or it's going back in the box! 

Either way, good luck with your modeling!

--Henry (TSDS)


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

g_xii said:


> .
> Another thing: I had actually been working with some Lunar models and to be honest it got me OUT of enjoying the hobby for a while due to frustration!
> --Henry (TSDS)


 
That very much sums up how I felt after building my last LM Spindrift with Interior Kit (which I drew the instructions for); imagine my disgust when I discovered that after having the main hull hatch cut open, 1/3 of the doorway was blocked by the hatch control panel wall! 
I am currently wasting my time with my second LM Flying Sub build, which will not include my (very nice) FS Interior Kit, but will instead wind up as a hollow, yellow/blue/silver-painted shell that I hope turns out nice enough to sell. 
I give Randy every credit for doing his best with LM, and the Proteus promises to be a fine build, but to be honest, some of those kits were a royal pain in the @$$.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I almost had a fight with a friend over LM. He bought their Seaview and asked me to build it. I started, got disgusted, put it away half-done for years. In the meantime he bought the LM LiS space pod and asked me to build it. I took one look at that misshapen blub of rough, bubbly resin and declined. Of course then he started raising a fuss that I never finished his expensive Seaview. So I buckled down and applied myself, and eventually came up with a decent build on the thing:

http://www.inpayne.com/models/seaview_lm1.html

But lemme tell ya, it was the most annoying kit I've ever worked on, and I'd never wanna do it again.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

i kinda like the soild resin Jupes. lunar had all 4 differant saucers from the series and way back then it was the only way to get any kit of the saucer.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Seaview said:


> That very much sums up how I felt after building my last LM Spindrift with Interior Kit (which I drew the instructions for); imagine my disgust when I discovered that after having the main hull hatch cut open, 1/3 of the doorway was blocked by the hatch control panel wall!
> I am currently wasting my time with my second LM Flying Sub build, which will not include my (very nice) FS Interior Kit, but will instead wind up as a hollow, yellow/blue/silver-painted shell that I hope turns out nice enough to sell.
> I give Randy every credit for doing his best with LM, and the Proteus promises to be a fine build, but to be honest, some of those kits were a royal pain in the @$$.


Man, you better sell that Lunar FS quick -- You won't be able to GIVE it away once the Moebius kit comes out! Good idea, tho -- shell, throw in a few LED's to make the average fan happy, and dump her on ebay! 

Some of the last resin pieces I got from Lunar were really great! Randy sold me a bunch of Jupiter 2 fusion cores (from his 16.5" kit) that were pretty much perfect for something like $6.00 each, and I was putting them on the bottom of PL Jupiter 2's and sold a few as Gemini XII's! The casting on those pieces was top-notch!

I never had my hands on a Proteus, but always wanted to get one, but I saw what it looked like unbuilt, and passed. No more Lunar headaches for this builder!

--H


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

John P said:


> I almost had a fight with a friend over LM. He bought their Seaview and asked me to build it. I started, got disgusted, put it away half-done for years. In the meantime he bought the LM LiS space pod and asked me to build it. I took one look at that misshapen blub of rough, bubbly resin and declined. Of course then he started raising a fuss that I never finished his expensive Seaview. So I buckled down and applied myself...


John -- 

VERY sweet build! I like the paint job as well. I thought you said you did not / could not do shiny paint jobs? That thing looks like it's ready for it's maiden voyage! 

I really liked the wire across the nose light, too. Outstanding work indeed!

And, I think it would easily fit on a 12" shelf. Might not have any room left for anything else, but ... 

--Henry


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

woof359 said:


> i kinda like the soild resin Jupes. lunar had all 4 differant saucers from the series and way back then it was the only way to get any kit of the saucer.


The only one I ever had was the Gemini XII. I, too, liked that one! Sure was easy to paint -- PRIMER, THEN RATTLE CAN top coat and a bit of tape removal and DONE!

--H


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Funny you should mention the "solid" resin Gemini XII, I forgot all about this following experience:
I got one of the very first ones produced and discovered on a VERY hot day (105d+) that there was an air pocket in it. It looked like a half-cooked JIFFY POP pan!!!!! The whole rear end of it expanded like some 1890's lady wearing a bustle!
I heated a needle and melted a small hole underneath the rear hull, and all the hot air released, and the thing almost fizzed back into shape like a deflating air mattress. I immersed it into a sink of cold water, and it remains to this day a slightly lop-sided version of the Gemini XII.
You had to be there, true story.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

g_xii said:


> John --
> 
> VERY sweet build! I like the paint job as well. I thought you said you did not / could not do shiny paint jobs? That thing looks like it's ready for it's maiden voyage!
> 
> ...


Thanks!
The paint job is actually flat ghost gray with a few coats of clear future to gloss it up. It kinda worked. There are a few blemishes. 

It fits fine over the TV:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/shelves/shelf_unit.jpg


----------



## bil4miller (Jul 30, 1999)

I discovered garage kits from that ad I saw in Starlog back in 1986 for a large scale Jupiter 2 and a 24 inch Seaview. Got both, stored them in the closet, and sold them when I was introduced to that auction site that will not be named.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Around then I priced out a J2 with all the accessory kits - interior, campsite, figures, etc. Even back then it came to around $600!


----------



## Helasko (May 3, 2009)

Seaview said:


> That very much sums up how I felt after building my last LM Spindrift with Interior Kit (which I drew the instructions for); imagine my disgust when I discovered that after having the main hull hatch cut open, 1/3 of the doorway was blocked by the hatch control panel wall!
> I am currently wasting my time with my second LM Flying Sub build, which will not include my (very nice) FS Interior Kit, but will instead wind up as a hollow, yellow/blue/silver-painted shell that I hope turns out nice enough to sell.
> I give Randy every credit for doing his best with LM, and the Proteus promises to be a fine build, but to be honest, some of those kits were a royal pain in the @$$.


Seaview, You just may be the person to help me! I bought the LM Spindrift interior some time ago but just got around to building it. Imagine my surprise when I couldn't get in touch with them! Unfortunately, my copy of the instructions were copied off center, and I'm missing some critical information on the door assembly! Anything you can do to help will be greatly appreciated! THANK YOU!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

(I really don't know how this thread wound up in the Moebius forum, and ask Dave if he would like to move it over to the SciFi Modelling forum, he's more than welcome to.)

Helasko, welcome to the forum! Yes, Lunar Models is now history, and its' last owner has gone on to greener pastures (AKA different life directions). 

I will be more than happy to dig through my files and see if I can find any of my drawings that might be of assistance to you, and will be happy to continue this conversation off-board via PM (private e-mail).

But, before I do a lot of paper shuffling, please clarify "door assembly"? I don't know if you mean the hull hatch, the pilot cabin doorway, the passenger cabin doorway or the 2 doors at the rear of the passenger compartment.
I look forwards to hearing from you. :wave:


----------



## Helasko (May 3, 2009)

Seaview said:


> (I really don't know how this thread wound up in the Moebius forum, and ask Dave if he would like to move it over to the SciFi Modelling forum, he's more than welcome to.)
> 
> Helasko, welcome to the forum! Yes, Lunar Models is now history, and its' last owner has gone on to greener pastures (AKA different life directions).
> 
> ...



Seaview, Thank you!! I did send a separate off board e-mail to you earlier, but for the sake of the post, I'm referring to Step 6: Sliding Hatch Assembly". The instructions are cut off in mid section of #6. I really do appreciate your help!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

No problem; I'll see what I can find and get back to you later today. :hat:


----------



## Helasko (May 3, 2009)

Awesome! Thank you!!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

John P said:


> I almost had a fight with a friend over LM. He bought their Seaview and asked me to build it. I started, got disgusted, put it away half-done for years. In the meantime he bought the LM LiS space pod and asked me to build it. I took one look at that misshapen blub of rough, bubbly resin and declined. Of course then he started raising a fuss that I never finished his expensive Seaview. So I buckled down and applied myself, and eventually came up with a decent build on the thing:
> 
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/seaview_lm1.html
> 
> But lemme tell ya, it was the most annoying kit I've ever worked on, and I'd never wanna do it again.


Link won't open, John.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Having Built Almost ALL their Irwin Allen Line Of Kits..Twice Sometimes(lol)!, I can say I Enjoyed their Kits..

Yes I agree, some Kits could be very Difficult to build, But with some work they could beome really nice displays.

Some of just love to bash Lunar here, But they were the FIRST to recogonize the potential Of the Irwin Allen Vehicles...And took the chance while the Main stream Kit manufactures were doing an DOZEN VERSIONS of the Star Trek Ships( I am a classic Trek Man to the core :thumbsup, And realise there is more to Si-Fi Modeling than Star Trek or Star Wars....

But most people tend to be "Out of Sight Out of Mind", Meaning, if it wasn't a Main Stream Kit, They didn't buy it. Being a Life Long Irwin Allen Fan, I went looking for this stuff..and was Gratefull to find it/them.

So, In a way, they paved the way for the Current Moebius success(And continued success)!

They also had a lot of talented craftsmen Making their Patterns Etc...

So to really answer your question , Yes they were good, for the sole fact they were the only game in town for this subject Matter:thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm with beatlepaul--Lunar probably produced the widest range of kits of any GK manufacturer when they were rolling. The quality did vary (anyone remember the very first, 26 inch vacuform Seaview they did? Any resemblance to the Seaview was strictly coincidental...), but some of their kits were excellent for the day--the Proteus is, to date, the best representation of that craft ever done (at least until I get Drew's 1/72 kit). But my Proteus remains unfinished--I just never got the hang of vacuform.

We are indeed fortunate--in fact I would say it's miraculous--that we've gotten the injection molded kits we've gotten in the past few years from Round 2, Polar Lights and Moebius.


----------

